# Bad news for Used Car Buyer's.



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

Scotty Kilmer says dropping like a rock any day now!!! for the last year.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Toocutetofail said:


> Scotty Kilmer says dropping like a rock any day now!!! for the last year.


Scotty makes constant " Declarations".

If he keeps saying it long enough . . . He may be right one day.

Also, the Fed. Keeps raising the rate.
Interest will cost you more every month.
Credit cards
Homes.
Cars.

This will cost Millions of Jobs.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Toocutetofail said:


> Scotty Kilmer says dropping like a rock any day now!!! for the last year.


Dude made his money fixing cars, not predicting markets. He seems very good at fixing cars, though.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Bought a vehicle that would last me 20 years in September of 2021 at 2.5% interest simply because I could see this coming down the pipe.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

elelegido said:


> Dude made his money fixing cars, not predicting markets. He seems very good at fixing cars, though.


Scotty Kilmer-I have to tell you this before the police closes my shop. (Master of click bait)


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Toocutetofail said:


> Scotty Kilmer-I have to tell you this before the police closes my shop. (Master of click bait)


Or, "The truth about my illness". 

[Dude has a cold]


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Or, "The truth about my illness".
> 
> [Dude has a cold]


Click Bait Scotty.

I do not see how he has the TIME to work on cars.








He recently Moved from Texas to Tennessee because local govt. Made him clean his garage.
" LIVE FREE OR DIE".
HE HAD FLAMABLE CHEMICALS IN THERE FOR ,40 YEARS IN HIS BACK YARD " SHOP" IN A RESIDENTIAL NEIGHBORHOOD.


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Click Bait Scotty.
> 
> I do not see how he has the TIME to work on cars.
> View attachment 683949
> ...


I'm sure his neighbors like the idea of all that toxic, flammable stuff in his garage next door.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Bought a vehicle that would last me 20 years in September of 2021 at 2.5% interest simply because I could see this coming down the pipe.


Did the same in October 2021 at 0% interest for the same reason.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Click Bait Scotty.
> 
> I do not see how he has the TIME to work on cars.
> View attachment 683949
> ...


That garage was a total disgrace, to be honest. I wouldn't be surprised if he had Jimmy Hoffa in there, unseen for 40 years.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

anteetr said:


> Did the same in October 2021 at 0% interest for the same reason.





anteetr said:


> Did the same in October 2021 at 0% interest for the same reason.


Toyota never does 0% interest, so had to settle for 2.5


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Master Baiter Scotty : )


----------



## Big man xl (Dec 21, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 683870


Crazy. I bought my honda accord pre owned with 17k miles on it for $21,452 cash early 2020. My book value is now $24,000 and that's after putting 40k miles on it. These car prices are nuts.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Toyota never does 0% interest, so had to settle for 2.5


Anything lower than the rate of inflation is a win. It’s like getting paid to borrow money.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Big man xl said:


> Crazy. I bought my honda accord pre owned with 17k miles on it for $21,452 cash early 2020. My book value is now $24,000 and that's after putting 40k miles on it. These car prices are nuts.


Indeed. I can sell my wife’s equinox to a dealer today for more than I paid for it brand new in 2019. Insane!


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

anteetr said:


> Indeed. I can sell my wife’s equinox to a dealer today for more than I paid for it brand new in 2019. Insane!


That's what I did to get my Toyota.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

anteetr said:


> Anything lower than the rate of inflation is a win. It’s like getting paid to borrow money.


Except the inflation rate technically varies year to year, especially over the term of a typical new vehicle loan of 7 years. But your interest rate remains fixed (at least that's the default that the vast majority of borrowers accept). Could be bad or good in the long run.


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Except the inflation rate technically varies year to year, especially over the term of a typical new vehicle loan of 7 years. But your interest rate remains fixed (at least that's the default that the vast majority of borrowers accept). Could be bad or good in the long run.


While this is a very valid point, in my particular case inflation will not be zero at any point over my seven year term. In his case, I also highly doubt we’ll see a 2.5% or lower inflation rate again for any one year over the next seven years, let alone an average of 2.5% per year across all seven of them. Even with a more typical 5% rate, you’ll probably still come out ahead. Not so much when auto loan rates are 10% next year.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

anteetr said:


> While this is a very valid point, in my particular case inflation will not be zero at any point over my seven year term. In his case, I also highly doubt we’ll see a 2.5% or lower inflation rate again for any one year over the next seven years, let alone an average of 2.5% per year across all seven of them. Even with a more typical 5% rate, you’ll probably still come out ahead. Not so much when auto loan rates are 10% next year.


Might even be a breakeven based on this source.





__





Loading…






www.thebalancemoney.com


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

"My Grandson Has Dishonored the Family by Buying This"-Scotty Kilmer 🤣


----------



## anteetr (Jan 24, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Might even be a breakeven based on this source.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If they honestly believe their predictions for 2023 and 2024 they’ve probably been smoking that parmesan cheese with hunter.

History doesn’t always repeat, but it often rhymes. Look at the period between 1975 and 1985. Right now, we’re rhyming with 1977-1978 and if I’m right, 2023-2030 should look similar to 1979-1986, which reflects an inflation rate of 6.6% per year, and I think that’s optimistic.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

"Sad news about my family" - Scotty Kilmer


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

*YouTuber Scotty Kilmer Pays Cash for Bucolic New England Retreat*
By James McClain

February 15, 2022 2:51 pm PT










Plus IconBuyerScotty & Leslie Kilmer
Plus IconLocationPortsmouth, R.I.
Plus IconPrice$580,000
Plus IconYear1965
Plus IconSpecs1,188 square feet, 2 bedrooms, 2.5 bathrooms
Plus IconLot Size0.6 acres

It may seem unfathomable to jaded Southern Californians, but there are still many places in the United States where one can score a (relatively) nice house on a (relatively) big lot for way under $1 million. Take the coastal Rhode Island town of Portsmouth, where veteran YouTube star Scotty Kilmer and his longtime wife Leslie have paid $580,000 for a charming spot with through-the-trees views of Sakonnet River, an inlet of the Atlantic Ocean. Records suggest the couple does not have a mortgage on the property.
Kilmer actually bought the house last fall, and has already shown off bits and pieces of the place on his YouTube channel — naturally. The mostly flat property spans more than half an acre of land, and comes complete with a detached two-car garage, a large shed, lush lawns and a 1965-built main house. At just under 1,200 square feet, that house is small, but it’s been nicely updated throughout with an open floorplan, hardwood floors, two large fireplaces and even a master bathroom with radiant heated floors.

A native of Niagara Falls, Kilmer had an unusual path to fame and fortune. The 68-year-old has worked as a mechanic for decades, and in the 2000s he hosted a TV show on a local Houston network that saw him answering questions related to mechanical problems and providing car-related advice. From those entertainment industry seeds sprang his popular YouTube channel, which has attracted widespread attention in the car community and legions of both fans and critics.
Unlike most other YouTube auto reviewers, Kilmer typically doesn’t record himself driving cars or even sitting in cars, for that matter. Instead, watching one of his videos is a frequently surreal experience, with the sunglasses-wearing Kilmer often screaming at the camera while flailing his arms up and around. While he is particularly fond of Toyotas, he criticizes most other brands, and his videos usually digress from cars into the subjects of aftermarket additives, politics and beyond.
Controversial as it may be, Kilmer’s unconventional approach has paid off. Today, he’s accumulated nearly five million YouTube subscribers and a whopping 1.7 billion lifetime views, making him one of the platform’s most successful automotive channels of all time — and assuredly a very, _very_ wealthy mechanic.









Photo : Zillow

The listing notes that the “completely renovated” Portsmouth home lies on a quiet street and boasts a wooded lot loaded with mature trees. It’s also a convenient 15-minute drive to the beaches of Newport and “only 60 miles” to Boston.









Photo : Zillow

The clapboard-sided house is modest, but classically attractive with a gray paintjob, black shutters, white trim and a cherry-red front door.









Photo : Zillow
The front door opens into a living room with a fireplace and its unexpectedly huge and whitewashed brick surround.


----------



## Toocutetofail (Sep 14, 2018)

It's a good thing my husband said "NO WAY JOSE" when i asked him if we could move next door to Scotty Kilmer!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

RHODE ISLAND is cool.
For $500,000 here you could buy a mansion on a Full acre.
My 4 bedroom 2 bath brick house cost $30,000.00 in the 80's.
Totally newly refurbished at the time.
F.H.A. bid price on a repo when 1/2 the town went bankrupt due to oil field crisis.
Hell . . . Lot of banks went under then.

I regret not buying a 4 Plex apartment unit near mall
4 two bedroom apartments. Sold for $60,000.00

My first home cost me $3,000.00
A 2 bedroom furnished mobile home . With all appliances,central heat & air along with washer & drier .
Lived there 7 years before I bought my house.

Life was good. High income.
Low prices.


----------

